# Kaga And Akagi Found.



## Foxbat (Oct 22, 2019)

Japanese aircraft carriers Kaga and Akagi lost in the Battle Of Midway have been found. The loss of four of Japan's six main fleet carriers was a blow that the IJN never recovered from.








						Battle of Midway: World War Two Japanese carrier wrecks found
					

Both ships were sunk during the Battle of Midway, fought between Japan and the US in 1942.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




The other two carriers lost by Japan at Midway were Hiryu and Soryu.

For anybody interested, Kaga was named after a province of Japan and Akagi means _Red Castle_

Some names of Japanese carriers   Hosho _Flying Phoenix   _Hiryu _Flying Dragon  _Ryujo _Heavenly Dragon _Soryu _Deep Blue _Shokaku Flying Crane and Zuikaku _Lucky Crane _


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 23, 2019)

Just wanted to mention my mistake. The translation for Soryu should read _Deep Blue Dragon_. I love the poetic names the Japanese gave to their carriers. 

Apparently Akagi (Red Castle) was named after an extinct volcano near Tokyo. And just a further bit of info: Akagi and Kaga were converted from the already built keels of battlecruiser and battleship respectively (keeping their original names), which explains why they don't have the poetic flying names like other IJN carriers.


----------



## -K2- (Oct 23, 2019)

@Foxbat ; were you aware that the IJA (army), also had their own aircraft carriers?  Though more for aircraft transport rather than working as a mobile air-base, the two I'm aware of still had decks that some aircraft could launch from.

These vessels included the _Taiyō Maru_, _Unyo Maru_, _Chuyo Maru_, _Kaiyō Maru_, _Shinyo Maru_, _Kamakura Maru_, _Akitsu Maru_, _Nigitsu Maru_, _Kumano Maru_, _Yamashiro Maru_, _Shimane Maru_, _Chigusa Maru_ (not completed), and _Otakisan Maru_ (not completed) and were operated by civilian crews with Army personnel manning the light and medium anti-aircraft guns.

(I've lost most of my research in a HDD crash, so i can't confirm most of those carriers directly... but, if you notice their transport/escort of any IJA aircraft (bearing a kitai or KI-xx number), then it is IJA)

K2


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 23, 2019)

-K2- said:


> @Foxbat ; were you aware that the IJA (army), also had their own aircraft carriers?  Though more for aircraft transport rather than working as a mobile air-base, the two I'm aware of still had decks that some aircraft could launch from.
> 
> These vessels included the _Taiyō Maru_, _Unyo Maru_, _Chuyo Maru_, _Kaiyō Maru_, _Shinyo Maru_, _Kamakura Maru_, _Akitsu Maru_, _Nigitsu Maru_, _Kumano Maru_, _Yamashiro Maru_, _Shimane Maru_, _Chigusa Maru_ (not completed), and _Otakisan Maru_ (not completed) and were operated by civilian crews with Army personnel manning the light and medium anti-aircraft guns.
> 
> ...


No, I wasn't aware of that. I'll have to look into it further.  I know that there were a total of 25 carriers built by Japan (pre and during WW2) but I don't know if that number includes the ones you mention for the IJA. 

Nothing worse than a HDD crash for losing research. I lost thousands of photos in a similar event and now have 3 HDDs for backup. Might sound like overkill but losing a load of data teaches you a harsh lesson.

In truth, I've always been more fascinated with the IJN than the IJA - probably because, aesthetically speaking, I think the IJN built some great looking ships. For me, the Shokaku and her sister, Zuikaku are the two finest looking carriers to emerge from WW2.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 24, 2019)

Looking through my own limited amount of information, I noted that in the 1930s the Japanese instigated a programme of building merchant ships that were specifically designed to be quickly converted into light carriers (the Shoho class being an example). This was done in an effort to circumvent the tonnage restrictions imposed by the Washington Naval Treaty. I'd guess that perhaps the IJA carriers originated from the same plan.


----------



## -K2- (Oct 24, 2019)

I really don't recall @Foxbat without my old notes. Plus, I'm not sure I have the energy to look it up (some of that research is taxing). One place that is probably the best to ask with the recognized world's experts is j-aircraft.com . That said, be quick. They're most recognized experts are aging (most 70's-80's).  They recently lost their IJA marking expert and site founder.  So much history lost 

K2


----------

